# Skye Landscapes



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

Pretty much finished going through my Skye shots off so here's a selection of some landscapes :thumbs:

#1

Alltdearg House with Sgurr nan Gillean in the clouds










5D2 & 17-40/4 - LEE 0.9 soft grad & LEE 0.6 soft grad

#2

Elgol Waves










5D2 & 17-40/4 - LEE 0.9 soft grad & LEE 0.6 soft grad

#3

Camuscross










5D2 & 17-40/4 - LEE 0.9 soft grad

#4

Ord Slipway










5D2 & 17-40/4 - LEE 0.9 hard grad, LEE 0.6 soft grad & LEE Big Stopper

#5

Elgol Sunset










5D2 & 17-40/4 - LEE 0.9 hard grad & LEE 0.9 ND

#6

Sligachan river with Sgurr nan Gillean in background










5D2 & 17-40/4 - LEE 0.9 soft grad

More to come...

Cheers! :thumbs:

drew


----------



## robz (Apr 18, 2006)

Elgol sunset instand fave.

Good set as always Drew


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

All truly stunning buddy.


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

Stunning, not a lot else to say really:thumb:


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

lovely sunset, excellent slipway. Superb set.

Bret


----------



## Andy_Wigan (Jan 4, 2008)

Excelent set Drew, looking forward to seeing the rest.

Numbers 4 & 5 are that little bit special - everyone likes a good sunset, and theres just something about long exposed water that works for me. Well done.


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

Thanks all!


----------

